# Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 6 in D, Op. 61a



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello People,

I am currently listening to Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 6, Op. 61a, a magnificient composition transcribed by the composer himself from his Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61. I know this Piano Concerto is generally not included in the Beethoven's great 5 piano concertos, but I am really a great fun of it and I would like to compare it with the original Violin Concerto. After transcription, although piano does not work well with the orchestra sometimes, the tender sound of the instrument adds up a lot to emotional expressions. If you have listened to both the piano and violin versions, which one do you prefer and why?

KW


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

P.S. A great recording of Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 6 in D, Op. 61a by François-René Duchable and conducted by Yehudi Menuhin.


----------

